# First time with a Motorhome after 25 years in VW Campers



## Jane Foster (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi 

After being restricted by limited facilities and a need for an awning ( oh and children) I have now purchased my first self contained motorhome and am  like a kid with a new toy can't wait to get out and explore in her 

This look like a brilliant community. I look forward to making your acquaintance! 

Jane


----------



## horshamjack (Jun 13, 2014)

Good luck Jane. Hope you get as much enjoyment from your new MH as the old 
And welcome to the community :wave:


----------



## Makzine (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## merryweather (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Jane


----------



## Luckheart (Jun 13, 2014)

I had 12 years with a T3 until last year, you'll miss the badge and the waving for a while, but everything else a real treat.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 13, 2014)

*Hi*

Welcome I am in the same boat not yet sold my T4 every time I think about I feel sad just bought a bus to convert. Enjoy and have fun happy camping.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the site, great people on here with lots to offer if you need advice.


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 13, 2014)

hi,:welcome::wave: if you can"t get away you can always  go outside and sit in it, or have a sleep over on the drive.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, from another Sheffielder, there's a few of us on here.!

jt


----------



## Jane Foster (Jun 13, 2014)

thank you all for your welcome I still have my T4 and quite sad about selling her But having a loo abd a shower and a fixed bed has eased the pain considerably !!!

Glad to see some people local to me Would love to come to the next meet up 

I'll probably have loads of questions as venturing outside of the land of campsites for the first time since my crusty festival days ( yellow busby comer van and a mattress in the back ) 

Jane


----------



## QFour (Jun 13, 2014)

yorkslass said:


> hi,:welcome::wave: if you can"t get away you can always  go outside and sit in it, or have a sleep over on the drive.



Done that before now ...


----------



## wendywo (Jun 13, 2014)

yorkslass said:


> hi,:welcome::wave: if you can"t get away you can always  go outside and sit in it, or have a sleep over on the drive.


So other people do that to ....:wave: lol


----------



## wendywo (Jun 13, 2014)

:welcome: and enjoy your already a camper now you have a bigger one..... and this site...... which has loads to offer just ask:wave:


----------



## fairytooth (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the site:have fun:


----------



## carol (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the site. The support and wealth of knowledge is incredible. Was thinking of getting something bigger than my t4 though it might be sooner than I thought! When I got my current t4 I got my first toilet - Thetford, electric flush, no less! And blown air heating, what luxury! Hot water and a shower room .........mmmmmm


----------



## Jane Foster (Jun 14, 2014)

yorkslass said:


> hi,:welcome::wave: if you can"t get away you can always  go outside and sit in it, or have a sleep over on the drive.



Haha yes have been doing that


----------



## Jane Foster (Jun 14, 2014)

X





carol said:


> Hi and welcome to the site. The support and wealth of knowledge is incredible. Was thinking of getting something bigger than my t4 though it might be sooner than I thought! When I got my current t4 I got my first toilet - Thetford, electric flush, no less! And blown air heating, what luxury! Hot water and a shower room .........mmmmmm





Had I got all that in my T 4 I may have never got anything else !!! I must admit I'm loving the extra space Its like a hotel on wheels !


----------



## LizB (Jun 15, 2014)

We just sold our T4 with much sadness but knowing that, after spending a few days in France with no headroom, no fridge and no shower, it was time to change. VWs have such a following that you get emotional about keeping them. However I know that when we return to France in the  motorhome we are about to purchase, I will not have any regrets about selling it. Just can't wait to go!


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 15, 2014)

*Welcome*

Hi and Welcome.:cool1::cool1:

Snowbirds.


----------

